
After 27 Years Reporter Who Exposed ECHELON Finds Vindication in Snowden Archive - zdw
https://theintercept.com/2015/08/03/17-years-reporter-exposed-echelon-finds-vindication-snowden-archive/
======
bradknowles
So, the Snowden archives were released years ago.

Why is this news today?

~~~
bradknowles
So, the article is from 2015. But the archives were released long before then.

My question remains. Why is this news today?

------
Mister_X
Does anyone else hear that ECHO?

